
Terry Davis has died - leibwiht
http://www.templeos.org/
======
andrelaszlo
Here's a few of the previous HN posts about Terry or TempleOS, unfortunately a
lot of the links are broken:

Terry's HN account
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=TerryADavis](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=TerryADavis)

TempleOS creator Terry Davis is homeless and living in a van
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16105043](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16105043)

TempleOS is applying to Y Combinator. Partners desired, send an email
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9246855](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9246855)

A Constructive Look at TempleOS
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9681501](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9681501)

TempleOS: 5 minute random code walkthrough
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8349910](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8349910)

Porting third-party programs to TempleOS
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9843065](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9843065)

TempleOS: FlightSim and FirstPersonShooter
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9673554](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9673554)

Mal Lisp for TempleOS
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15840054](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15840054)

Mega Man for TempleOS
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13971627](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13971627)

~~~
daxorid
I believe that
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=TempleOS](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=TempleOS)
is also one of his HN accounts, with some more recent posts.

~~~
adamrezich
I wouldn't necessarily believe it, I've seen many posts on multiple boards on
4chan wherein people claim to make Terry impersonation accounts on HN
specifically to troll

~~~
ayy_lmao
Yeah. His Facebook account was hijacked by someone pretending to be him /
created a fake account and added Terry's family members.

Lots of fake screenshots are circulating around, so "proofs" by screenshots of
emails are doubtful at most.

The guy who admittedly impressioned Terry on social networks is also known for
taking money from Terry's PayPal. (Along with at least another guy who
manipulated Terry into giving him $200). He said he did all of this "out of
concern for Terry" It's the same guy who first claimed Terry's death on
twitter.

He's now in damage control and wiping his internet presence after the infinity
Chan crowd is trying to link him to the events.

Lot of disinformation around. Some people refuse to believe Terry's death
until confirmed by a third party. Some other are spreading FUD and flood with
stuff like "he's dead lads. Let's all forget and move on, shall we?" Some are
just trolling around falsifying screenshots and "proofs". And some are just
derailing threads to pull down any constructive discussion. And in this
shitfest, kiwifarm is avoiding the blame and accuse others and whenever
someone point a finger at them.

~~~
pjc50
> His Facebook account was hijacked by someone pretending to be him / created
> a fake account and added Terry's family members

This is one of the things that should be remembered when people say "don't use
facebook": if you're not on there and you're a "public figure", even in a very
small space, it opens you up for someone else to impersonate you. I know a
couple of people who have Facebook presences solely to prevent fraudulent
facebook presences from being created for them.

------
jhare
Compiling TempleOS in its native environment. RIP.

~~~
tomcam
That is a lovely epitaph for a hacker. Do not understand downvotes on this

~~~
jhare
I really appreciate Terry's work, if any consolation.

------
undershirt
I overheard a guy gushing about TempleOS at a data jam last weekend. It was
great. He really liked the fresh takes on the old-school freedoms of the
commodore 64. I pried him for more and he graciously gave me a short
walkthrough of his favorite features since he had it running on his laptop.

I hope someone writes a book about it. I love learning about long term solo
artworks like this that are difficult to appreciate.

Pouring one out for this passionate artist tonight. rest in peace

~~~
cbHXBY1D
Does anyone here have any contacts with the MOMA? I think TempleOS should be
submitted.

~~~
jedimastert
I actually like that idea a lot. I definitely think it's a work of art.

------
peteforde
Terry came to an event I helped host many years ago and showed off his
baffling inventions. We felt a bit bad because it was really intended to be
just a party, but he'd made a huge effort to come and so we set up and area
and let him demo.

It was the kind of crazy that I'm sure resembled Tesla's less-good ideas, but
everyone there was in agreement that while we didn't plan to switch, what he
showed was truly original.

Like many of you, this story makes me really sad. I struggle with mental
illness, but not like Terry did. It had to have been hard - not a strong
enough word - and I never feel like we're doing enough to help.

All I can do, at this point, is stand and be counted.

------
popsickle
In his last YouTube upload (which is currently the only available video; it
appears he deleted everything else from his channel) he says that he is now
homeless and living outdoors. In the video he seems remarkably less lucid than
he normally was in his previous videos, almost having problems with his
speech, and his face looks like something entirely else than it did in his
videos from a year ago when he was still living at his parents' home.

~~~
nv-vn
Both of these are symptoms of schizophrenia. I imagine what we saw is him on
meds vs. him off meds.

------
tombert
I'm not entirely sure why this is upsetting me so much, but I think it has to
largely to do with empathy.

While I'm nowhere as severe as Terry, I do suffer from manic depression
(bipolar II), and if it weren't for the support of friends and family I'm
certain I would have offed myself years ago.

Terry suffered from an illness, but he was undoubtedly a smart guy. TempleOS
and HolyC, even if they were niche, are certainly _interesting_ projects, and
aren't something that any lay-person could make.

While I'm relatively certain that his racist profanity-filled posts are how
he's going to be remembered, I'll try and think of him as a misguided and
misunderstood person who needed more help than society was really able to
provide.

~~~
malux85
Thank you, I feel exactly the same way. It would be nice to see the black bar
on HN.

He needed a lot of help, but a great hacker has passed, and we should remember
him for his work

~~~
leibwiht
>It would be nice to see the black bar on HN.

Seconding this. He was a great programmer, and deserves to be remembered.

~~~
zmix
Thirding this.

~~~
jacquesm
Terry definitely was an old-school hacker that didn't care about whether or
not his products saw mass adoption, he did it because it was what he wanted to
do most. There is a lot of humor in TempleOS and Terry in his more reasonable
moments was actually a very nice and caring person. I spent some time trying
to convince HN to look past his troubles but alas it did not come to pass.

~~~
cookiecaper
He's always been one of the best arguments for enabling `showdead`. His posts
were frequently incoherent, but they deserved to be seen.

~~~
HyperTalk2
You needed to watch a lot of his videos and read enough of his daily posts he
used to make on his site to understand it, but everything he said was actually
perfectly consistent within his own world view.

------
jbaudanza
I always thought of Terry as somewhat of an anti-hero of the hacker community.
Most of us know what it feels like to go down a rabbit hole building something
technically impressive, yet ultimately useless, because the voices in our
heads told us to. In this way, Terry seemed vaguely relatable. This is a
tragic outcome and I hope his family can find some peace.

~~~
yellowapple
I think there's a lot in TempleOS that could/should be useful, though. It's
basically a Lisp machine but with HolyC instead of Lisp. Plenty of valuable
lessons to be learned in OS and compiler design.

------
newnewpdro
It appears he committed suicide by train [0].

His last youtube video from the local library made it sound like he wasn't
having a particularly good time there.

He's suffered so long from his mental illness, frankly I'm surprised it didn't
happen earlier. I can't begin to imagine how difficult it's been living such a
challenging life for all these years.

From what I saw, occasionally watching his streams, there was a significant
amount of internet bullying and general predation going on with Terry and it
really messed with his already strained life.

It's all a huge bummer.

[0]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/TempleOS_Official/comments/9c63qr/t...](https://www.reddit.com/r/TempleOS_Official/comments/9c63qr/terry_davis_hit_by_a_train/)

~~~
forapurpose
The post linked to by the parent is just an unfounded rumor created by someone
on Reddit, with very little basis:

 _I 'm going to call it. From his last video(Aug 11th 2018):
[https://youtu.be/oH41gGBVpkE](https://youtu.be/oH41gGBVpkE) We see he is at
the Dalles county library.

​Later in the evening (Aug 11th, 2018), The Dalles Chronicle reports an
unknown man was hit by a train:
[https://tinyurl.com/ybakopls*](https://tinyurl.com/ybakopls*)

~~~
leibwiht
His sister's facebook page has a post memorializing him.

~~~
forapurpose
That doesn't mean he committed suicide or that a train was involved.

~~~
newnewpdro
It's since been confirmed that Terry was indeed struck by a train in The
Dalles, OR.

The only question which remains is wether it was suicide or not. A witness
described him as "straddling the tracks". It doesn't seem likely to be an
accident.

~~~
forapurpose
Confirmed by whom? Can you provide a link to something authoritative? I feel
that another comment on the Internet making a claim only adds to noise, not
signal.

~~~
newnewpdro
[https://twitter.com/WildGoose1776/status/1037056798195372032](https://twitter.com/WildGoose1776/status/1037056798195372032)

If you require more authoritative firsthand confirmation, phone the PD
yourself.

~~~
forapurpose
This is a random, anonymous person on Twitter named "WildGoose", which is not
credible IMO. By now, I hope we have learned not to trust such things. Does
anyone have a credible source?

~~~
newnewpdro
> Does anyone have a credible source?

Yes, the police department of The Dalles, OR. I believe you have both their
phone number and email address.

------
DoofusOfDeath
If true this is really sad. Based on the little information I have about
Terry, he seems like a basically nice guy victimized by mental illness.

~~~
Sileni
Yeah, and clearly bright as hell if he could string together something as
complicated as TempleOS. Imagine what he could have done if he had been able
to direct it towards something more globally useful. RIP dude, hope there's a
reward for determination in the afterlife.

~~~
tokai
TempleOS is going to be hailed as one of the most impressive pieces of
outsider art ever

~~~
Sileni
I hope so. I'm a little worried it'll only ever be appreciated in niche
communities that really understand the depth of what he did. Maybe I'm not
giving enough credit to fringe artists, but I don't know that it'd be easy to
express how impressive it is to build a functional OS as a single person that
could do as much as his did, with the hardware it was based on.

------
honkycat
I am loving the empathy people are feeling for Terry Davis in this thread. His
final video is heart breaking.

Terry was the proverbial homeless person: Schizophrenic and paranoid. Too sick
to be helped or supported. It's easy to get frustrated with the homeless
people you see day to day, but I think it's extremely important we acknowledge
these people's humanity and keep them from becoming wallpaper.

~~~
jacquesm
> Too sick to be helped or supported.

I disagree with that. He definitely was not too sick to be helped or
supported.

------
654wak654
I think the reason he's so popular within the tech community is because he's
_very_ relatable to some of us in a dark way. Most tech people see themselves
as artistic geniuses who can hack things like TempleOS, but almost all are
also suffering from mental illness in some way. Sure, being socially awkward
in conversation isn't exactly comparable to Terry's schizophrenia; still it's
very easy to reflect our physiological fears on him these days where
depression (or detection of depression) rates have skyrocketed.

I don't know, maybe I'm more crazy than average, but this feels like a good
explanation of why people are so obsessed with him. Not every homeless person
in the US gets enough donation money from 4chan to run their own website and
video show.

------
AdmiralAsshat
This was previously submitted[0] and deemed "unconfirmed". Does it showing up
on the TempleOS page make it any more official? Who runs the website in his
absence to make this update?

[0][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17889547](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17889547)

~~~
leibwiht
There is additional proof, from his sister's Facebook page, but I'm not sure I
want to link it here because it seems rude to link his family's pages to
random people. Is there a moderator here whose email address I can message
with the proof?

~~~
DoreenMichele
You can email the mods at hn@ycombinator.com.

Though Wikipedia already has such a link confirming it. I don't think you need
to prove it.

Edit: Or did. I can't find it now. I was sure there was a really short page
for him on Wikipedia when I looked the other day. At the moment, he only
appears on their disambiguation page without a page of his own. It also shows
a death year of 2018.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terry_Davis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terry_Davis)

~~~
tazard
Odd, I thought I remembered reading it about two days ago too...

------
noarchy
Terry Davis was a bright individual who was, even with his handicaps, able to
produce something noteworthy. Many people viewed his pursuits with some
disdain, but I doubt most of them have produced anything on that level.

It is worth noting that he would not have been able to truly participate in
this very discussion, due to the shadowbans he received on multiple accounts.

------
DanielBMarkham
I don't know if this is the correct post for this or not, but I've been
thinking about it for some time.

We hackers and founders obviously suffer from mental illness and poverty, yet
some of us do really well -- rich beyond most folks' understanding.

I don't want to get into a discussion of "what's wrong with society". I just
want to know: why aren't we taking care of our own? We obviously have the
resources. If we can do a basic income experiment, we can take care of the
Terry Davis's in the world. Why aren't we?

~~~
Fireflite
Money alone can't guarantee good outcomes in cases of severe mental illness
sadly.

Our medications are not good enough, nor are they well-tolerated enough, and
sometimes even with medication and money and strong supports and a willingness
to try to improve patients still don't get better.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
>>Money alone can't guarantee good outcomes in cases of severe mental illness
sadly.

An important point. I am not talking about giving people money. I'm asking if
we care enough to try to figure out how to help them. I make no assumptions on
what kinds of help would be useful or not.

~~~
saalweachter
There's going to be four things you have to confront when it comes to helping
people.

1\. Resources. Money and people are the two hardest resources, although space
can also be a problem, especially when you start taking eg homeless shelters.
It's not enough to have a big pile of money to spend on the problem, it's hard
to find people who want to take on a front-line position in solving it.

2\. Morality. It's odd to say, but one of the harder questions when trying to
help people is how to do so morally. What if someone doesn't want help? What
if they don't want the sort of help you want to give them? The low-hanging
fruit of helping people is giving help to people who want it. What to do when
someone refuses to leave a dangerous situation or refuses medical treatment is
a hard question if you still want to help them.

3\. Information. Having resources available to provide help to people who want
it is all well and good, but if you don't know who needs help and people who
need help don't know about you trying to give it, it doesn't do much good.
Knowing who needs help is a really hard problem. Even if you have a vague
notion that your neighbor is having a rough time of things, you don't always
know how rough of a time, and they don't always tell you.

4\. Risk. When you put yourself out there to help, you make yourself
vulnerable. That scares a lot of people. Most people are nice people and most
people aren't dangerous but some people aren't and are. If you do anything in
the world that involves people, including helping them, problems will crop up.
The challenge here is mitigating the risk of them without losing your humanity
in the process.

If the four points above don't daunt you, then the next thing is to avoid the
classic hacker mistake: reinventing the wheel unnecessarily. There are
countless organizations already trying to help people out there. Can you join
one and help it help more hackers?

------
radium3d
Was looking for info about TempleOS and found this video of him installing it
on a VM and going over some of its features.

NSFW, prepare for an abundance of profanity:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBgIBF9Y6PE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBgIBF9Y6PE)

~~~
hippiefahrzeug
this is absolutely amazing!

------
m00dy
I'm introduced to this guy via Hacker News. See you in another life, cowboy.

------
malkia
This was just posted on the IRC channel
([https://kiwiirc.com/client/irc.rizon.net/#templeos](https://kiwiirc.com/client/irc.rizon.net/#templeos))

[http://ia600600.us.archive.org/31/items/TerryADavis_TempleOS...](http://ia600600.us.archive.org/31/items/TerryADavis_TempleOS_Archive/)

from what I can quickly see - lots of videos, articles, ISOs, etc.

R.I.P. Terry!

~~~
malkia
Actually full msg:

[https://thepasteb.in/p/O7h5jQ47DAQFq](https://thepasteb.in/p/O7h5jQ47DAQFq)

 __ _In Memoriam_ __Terrance "Terry Muthafuckin" Andrew Davis Rest in Peace,
1969 - August 11th, 2018 Terry was hit by a train on August 11th around 9pm in
The Dalles, Oregon, where he had been living on the streets, shortly after
uploading the last video to his youtube channel [citation:
[https://media.8ch.net/file_store/8f7768746a7f506321a02470643...](https://media.8ch.net/file_store/8f7768746a7f506321a02470643aa737e0955efe715941cbc34c1325a4b03888.jpg)]
Furthermore, BipolarBear, var-g, and some others claim similar emails/ phone
calls to the police, as well as to The Chronicle (the paper that first
published the train story) In addition, Therese Davis (Terry's sister)
released a FaceBook post about his death, as well as some other poorly timed
deaths. Furthermore, it seems TheTemple, who opperated a fake Terry Davis
FaceBook account, released rumors of a fake Terry's death shortly after the
real death but before anyone had knowledge of it.

Archives of Terry
media:[https://archive.org/services/xsl.php?xsl=/includes/locations...](https://archive.org/services/xsl.php?xsl=/includes/locations.xsl&xml=https://archive.org/services/find_file.php%3Floconly%3D1%26file%3DTerryADavis_TempleOS_Archive)

~~~
forapurpose
Who wrote that?

> Therese Davis (Terry's sister) released a FaceBook post about his death, as
> well as some other poorly timed deaths.

What does that mean?

------
leibwiht
Why is this on the second page when it has >400 points + 135 comments in 2
hours? It was at the top position on the front page at first. Did someone
manually alter it?

~~~
eletious
Perhaps I am seeing patterns where there are none, but I've seen that articles
with the wrong kind of controversial potential sometimes get bumped back. I'm
having difficulty putting it to words, though, and can't produce any evidence
to back it up.

It's a real shame, sometimes. I feel there is a lot that can be learned from
Terry Davis and TempleOS.

~~~
jey
Yes, there are definitely different weights for threads based on multiple
factors such as flags, certain domains/topics, and manual intervention by the
mods.

------
c3534l
I'm not sure if Terry Davis should be considered like the outsider art of
programming or more of a sad side show that captivated the internet's
attention.

~~~
jacquesm
Definitely the former.

------
EliRivers
For those thinking about hacking on TempleOS, here's Jack Whitham getting
started: [https://www.jwhitham.org/2015/07/porting-third-party-
program...](https://www.jwhitham.org/2015/07/porting-third-party-programs-to-
templeos.html)

------
canhascodez
I have absolutely no interest in TempleOS as a codebase, and I can't imagine
that many people would ever want to use it as their main OS. However, Terry
Davis and TempleOS expanded my conception of the possibilities of computing.
Alan Perlis said, "A language that doesn't affect the way you think about
programming, is not worth knowing," and by that standard, I think that Terry
and TempleOS have secured an eternal legacy.

------
johnzim
Sad to see him go. TempleOS update discussions were always a really
interesting read on this site and others.

------
danso
HN’s interactions involving Mr. Davis — at the user and admin level — was
always interesting and enlightening to see, in terms of how an online
community should accommodate someone with mental illness while not tolerating
the rants he was prone to make. Thank you to everyone who have and continue to
openly and honestly discuss mental health issues.

~~~
danmg
Ultimately, it was very disappointing, since the resolution was to hellban him
---The electronic version of trying not to make eye contact and treating him
like an animal.

------
justinator
Rest easy. You have finally escaped your demons.

------
asveikau
I saw from this image:

[https://ia600600.us.archive.org/31/items/TerryADavis_TempleO...](https://ia600600.us.archive.org/31/items/TerryADavis_TempleOS_Archive/fan%20media/images/Terry%20Davis%20Death%20Evidence.png)

That somebody [his family?] was encouraging people to donate to the Brain and
Behavior Research Foundation. I know from my own research into nonprofits that
this is seemingly a good and legit charity for mental health research. I would
encourage HN readers to check it out.

------
nearmuse
I have first heard of Terry Davis on HN. I am not American, so I couldn't
probably do much. A lot of comments blame mental illness etc, whereas IMO, his
condition being well known, an otherwise talented person like him should have
been more taken care of by his relatives and anyone who was in capacity to
recognize his good parts. So much people knew about him and him being so
unique I thought someone would support him somehow.

~~~
SwellJoe
As I understand it, some people did. He was living with his parents at one
point, and had family support to at least some degree. Mental illness is tough
sometimes...it's not always possible to protect an adult with mental illness
from themselves (and it's not always safe to welcome an adult with mental
illness into one's home or allow them to remain if their mental illness proves
dangerous).

There's a lot of discussion we, as citizens in the US, should have about
safety nets for people with mental illness, and I think it's clear Terry
wasn't getting the help he needed. There are homeless folks in every major
city in America who are similarly dealing with mental illness, we just don't
hear about them because they aren't brilliant programmers working on such an
odd project that it almost demands attention from fellow nerds.

We have no idea what hardships Terry's family dealt with. He was certainly
brilliant, but not always kind or calm. I've found him fascinating for years
(in a sort of "there but for the grace of god go I" sort of way, as severe
mental illness runs in my family), but he could be incredibly hostile and
unpredictable (in addition to the overt racism that ran throughout his work
and words). He was banned from HN _numerous_ times (someone linked an HN
profile of his but he's had several) for his hostility and racism. I'm not
saying this to speak ill of the dead here...it just seems awful to blame his
surviving family when we know so little about what went on that led to him
being homeless. I don't know that they'd ever see it, but it's still kinda
shitty to blame someone's family for not doing enough, especially when we
don't know anything about them or what they did for Terry.

~~~
cbHXBY1D
In some of his videos his parents yell at him for racism and anti-semitism.
IIRC they kicked him out at some point.

------
jason_slack
Dear Terry,

I didn’t know you...but I respected you. You had mad coding chops and a sense
of humor one can appreciate when they view your YouTube videos. Reviewing the
code of TempleOS made me a better programmer.

Long live Holy C and 640x480...

RIP and thank you.

A virtual friend.

~~~
thedragonline
Watching him drop undecorated assembly code into his Holy C editor and then
wrap it in a for loop was an eye-opener for me. Even more interesting was the
one-line function call with a sprite object argument that is 'printed' in the
console. Thought-provoking to say the least.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBgIBF9Y6PE&t=451s&has_verif...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBgIBF9Y6PE&t=451s&has_verified=1)

9:20 mark. It's Terry so the language is NSFW.

RIP

~~~
jason_slack
Thanks! Watching him over the years made me start writing my own tools for a
lot of things instead of just accepting what functionality an app provide and
how they choose to provide it.

------
sunseb
This guy definitely belongs to the hacker community. He was a weirdo, a
misfit, a nerd, like many of us. There is always a thin line between being a
genius and being insane.

------
VikingCoder
Pretty sure this would be seen as defiling TempleOS... but as a way to
preserve it, can someone get it to run inside WebAssembly? Maybe inside a VM?

~~~
freedomben
Terry himself does it, so I think it can be run on a VM while maintaining the
purity of the OS (there's a lot of profanity):
[https://youtu.be/mBgIBF9Y6PE](https://youtu.be/mBgIBF9Y6PE)

------
Apaec
I was always fascinated by Terry Davis work, but for some strange reason I
also watched a lot of his more casual videos, like "Picnic Monet"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBtkHMdh_V8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBtkHMdh_V8).

I'll make sure to tell the legend of "el solitario programador de dios" to my
fellow countrymen.

Descansa en paz Terry.

------
newnewpdro
For those wanting further confirmation that Terry was the man killed by a
train in The Dalles, OR:

[http://www.thedalleschronicle.com/news/2018/sep/07/man-
kille...](http://www.thedalleschronicle.com/news/2018/sep/07/man-killed-train-
had-tech-following/)

------
acali
Terry Davis' legacy will be remembered by a lot of different communities. I
found him through a YT video that focused on his controversial side but was
pretty inspired by his projects. All I can say is he touched a lot of
different people and his legacy/infamy is vast.

------
andreygrehov
Terry was such an interesting dude. Just check out his response to all the
haters:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBgIBF9Y6PE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBgIBF9Y6PE)

------
oh-kumudo
Any introduction about this guy, his accomplishments and TempleOS in general?

~~~
kevinmchugh
This is the only article I can remember reading about him:
[https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/wnj43x/gods-
lonel...](https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/wnj43x/gods-lonely-
programmer)

~~~
wolfgke
Another article that centers not around the person, but TempleOS:
[http://www.codersnotes.com/notes/a-constructive-look-at-
temp...](http://www.codersnotes.com/notes/a-constructive-look-at-templeos/)

------
bencollier49
What was the license on TempleOS? I know a lot of people thought it had clever
language features. Will there be any continued development?

~~~
deadmetheny
It's public domain, and seeing as Terry was the sole author it's unlikely to
have any sort of official continuation.

~~~
andrewchambers
a fork with tcp support lives on -
[https://github.com/minexew/Shrine](https://github.com/minexew/Shrine)

~~~
danmg
a network stack has no place in the temple.

------
meddlepal
Great programmer; unfortunate illness. RIP.

~~~
ryan-allen
F

------
6nf
I will miss you Terry

------
kyle-rb
RIP Terry. I hope he finally gets his space alien.

------
tscherno
Thanks for the inspiration, RIP

------
Lapsa
this dude taught me to really value simplicity. thank you

------
sexydefinesher
He will live on in legend.

------
volkisch
King Terry has risen.

------
HyperTalk2
He would have been furious about the request to donate to mental health
organizations being on his website.

